# برنامج زمني لمشروع طرق------حمل



## abahre (4 فبراير 2008)

:73: 
احبائي المهندسين:

احب ان اقدم لكم صوره لبرنامج زمني لمشروع طرق نقوم بالاشراف عليه, طبعا البرنامج معمول على الاكسل.. المهم في الموضوع ان يصبح عندنا كمهندسي طرق فكره عن ما هو موجود في اي برنامج زمني لاي طريق... اعتقد ان الموضوع سهل اذا حاولنا ان نعمل نفس هذا البرنامج على الاكسل...
واقبلو تحياتي م. اكرم عباهره


----------



## القعيش (5 فبراير 2008)

يا سلام هدية قيمة شكرا لك


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (5 فبراير 2008)

*الف شكر اخوي عباهره وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## garary (5 فبراير 2008)

الملف لايعمل ارجوا الرد


----------



## shrek (6 فبراير 2008)

جاررررررررررررررري التحميل ...........................................


----------



## عمو تامر (6 فبراير 2008)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## سبع الليل (6 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الفاضل


----------



## garary (6 فبراير 2008)

الملف لايعمل عندى ارجوا الرد من الاخوة الكرام كيف قاموا بتحميلة


----------



## abahre (6 فبراير 2008)

الصوره تفتح بواسطه microsoft office document imaging


----------



## drissa (12 فبراير 2008)

*برنامج زمني لمشروع طريق*

بارك الله بك 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

الف شكرالف شكرالف شكر


----------



## العميل الخاص (13 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## louy79 (15 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا على هذا الجهد*

ولكن يفضل ان يكون المخطط الزمني على برامج متخصصة مثل البراميفيرا او ms project من اجل القدرة على ضبط التقدم في العمل وتحديثه وفقا لمتغيرات العمل اثناء التنفيذ


----------



## abahre (16 فبراير 2008)

نعم من الافضل عمل المخطط الزمني على البرامج التي ذكرتها ولكن !!!!! حتى برنامج الاكسل تجد مهندسين لم يسمعو به...
على كل حال بأمكانك استخدام هذه البرامج المتقدمه في مشاريعك التابعه للبلديه.. :75:


----------



## احمد الناصح (2 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م. زيد (3 مارس 2008)

أحسنت بارك الله فيك


----------



## اعجال (8 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور على مثل هذه المشاركة البسيطة والمفيدة


----------



## مزن محمود (22 أبريل 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx alot


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## odwan (4 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك وجاري التحميل .................


----------



## odwan (4 مايو 2009)

الإخ الفاضل ممكن أعرف شو البرنامج يي بفتح الملف وليس الضغط وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بنتوشي (9 يونيو 2009)

اخووووووووووان احتاج برنامج بريميفيرا الهندسي ( التقدم الزمني للمشروع )

مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## almomani (9 يونيو 2009)

abahre قال:


> الصوره تفتح بواسطه microsoft office document imaging



بعد التحميل لم يفتح الملف اذا ممكن كيف هل يلزم تحميل برنامج معين لفتح الملف
وشكراً على الجهود


----------



## العباده (9 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي الفاضل على الموضوع بس......... ممكن شرح بسيط رجاءا"


----------



## odwan (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك خي الكريم ورفع قدرك ونفع بك
وأرجوا منك أن تعطينا إمتداد ابرنامج لكي نقوم بفتحه وما هو البرنامج المستخدم لفتح البرنامج بعد فك ضغطه
وشكرا
وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فعلا انه مخطط رائع جدا وطريق عرض شاملة 
بارك الله فيك لقد كنت ابحث عن مثل هذا المخطط 
فجزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمدين علي (10 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## samirgad (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك جزاك خيرا


----------



## دكتور مهندس حر (21 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و نفعنا واياك بعلمك انه هو علام الغيوب


----------



## عمر عبدالله السيد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

اين البرنامج يا اخى جزاك الله خير


----------



## mustafasas (16 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و كل عام و انت بخير


----------



## mostafammy (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف يعمل ومششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## Mahmoud Kammoun (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*جاررررررررررررررري التحميل ...........................................
**بارك الله بك *


----------



## علاء عبد اللطيف (22 سبتمبر 2009)

حملت البرنامج الزمني وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Lion_Power (23 سبتمبر 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssss
God Bless You


----------



## ISL (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف لا يعمل--كيف يمكن ان فتح الملف


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم جزيل الشكر لك لكن الملف لايعمل


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم جزيل الشكر لك لكن الملف لايعمل


----------



## mohamedazab (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## africano800 (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معاد مغربي (20 مايو 2010)

هدية قيمة شكراجزيلا لك يا أخي كريم


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (20 مايو 2010)

والله اخي شي موطبيعي وهذا النريده من باقي الاعضاء


----------



## عبدالله جابر (23 مايو 2010)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## أبو ماجد (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## تامر. (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم .
وبالنسبة للزملاء الذين لم يعمل لديهم الملف ربما لأنه امتداده غير شائع الاستخدام .
بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع : في المرفقات تجدون الملف المذكور بصيغة jpg .


----------



## adel104 (24 أبريل 2011)

أشكرك أباهر على الجهود المباركة


----------



## hamdy khedawy (24 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## nasser511kh (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## warriercivil (4 يونيو 2011)

الملف لا يعمل


----------



## omar iraqi (25 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله كل الخير
مشكور الاخ الذي رفع الملف بصيغة الjpg


----------



## ابى ليث (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير.


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammad alkhalili (5 فبراير 2014)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## hesuna (5 فبراير 2014)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## ود الاسلامية (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## واحمدصلاح (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ragelalmra (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## مساح عيسى (5 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## باسمي (5 فبراير 2014)

الملف لايعمل ارجوا الرد​


----------



## طالب المعرفه (6 فبراير 2014)

[أحسنت بارك الله فيك]


----------



## signore sami (6 فبراير 2014)

thnx


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (6 فبراير 2014)

الشكر الجزيييل


----------

